
Help Fight the Virus: Devs, Designers, Marketers, Businesspeople - silexia
I am wondering how many people are interested in helping organize to fight the virus? It seems governments, hospitals, bureaucracies, and people are struggling to put together an organized response. Everyone is hoarding supplies for themselves many times where they are not needed, and there are many places where people are dying unnecessarily for lack of supplies and equipment and doctors that are available nearby.<p>I have kept hoping that someone would step up and do something, but it just seems that nothing happens and I keep reading news stories about hospitals desperate for doctors and doctors in other cities willing to help, but not having any way to connect with each other. I finally realized that if we want to see an improved response, we just need to do it ourselves.<p>My hope is to quickly build and launch a site (perhaps call it holdonhelpisontheway.com) that can help organize everyone. My thought is we build a system for everyone to share resources where they are needed most and help rapidly shift as needed. For example, if there are 30 doctors not needed immediately in one city and another city needs those doctors, we could connect the doctors to hospitals and arrange logistics like where they stay and getting them fed and paid and such. Basically, organize logistics and make it easy to save a lot more lives.<p>I founded and built a 180 FTE web dev agency and believe this site could be up and launched within a day. I am willing to dedicate my own personal funds and my staff to work on this, but can&#x27;t do it alone.<p>For this to work though, we need designers, sys admins, and developers to help build and maintain the site. We need marketers to get the word out. We need lawyers to help set up a nonprofit and collect funds. We need project managers to organize the distribution and talk to those who sign up. We need salespeople to help cold call and bring in hospitals and government agencies.<p>I am willing to work around the clock on this and take no pay, and dedicate my own funds and employees to this. But I can&#x27;t do it alone. If you are interested, please comment below and let me know. Please also email me at joel@coalitiontechnologies.com.
======
edimaudo
You should check out devpost. You'll find a lot of people working on
coronavirus projects similar to yours.

